
Show HN: Rocket Streaming Audio Server - gamegod
https://www.rocketbroadcaster.com/streaming-audio-server/
======
gamegod
Hi all, author here. I built RSAS as a "drop-in Icecast replacement" after
working with a handful of streaming radio companies, who were all impacted by
Icecast bugs and missing features. I wanted an alternative with a better
foundation, better out-of-the-box support for the modern web (eg. CORS, easy
metadata access), and that was easier to integrate with.

As a drop-in replacement, it reads your existing Icecast config file, and
writes logs in the same format as Icecast. It doesn't have every feature of
Icecast, but all the major ones are implemented (relays, fallbacks, etc), and
I've been using it to power my own audio CDN for the last year.

If anyone has any questions, I'd be happy to answer them!

